

Obama’s site is performing a test on you - albybisy
http://www.breakingcopy.com/obama-ab-testing/comment-page-1
Barack Obama’s re-election campaign is using an interesting strategy to get people to sign up for their mailing list.
======
trbecker
Obama's '08 campaign team modus operandi is described in the recent book
Little Bets. In short, they A/B test everything.

